# Flaschenhalter Alu ROT Eloxiert Neu Navajo 62g



## RabbitGti (14. September 2009)

Hallo biete einen neuen rot eloxierten Flaschenhalter an 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320424210776&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

